# San Francisco - Powell Place July 8-15  $500



## richontug (Jun 20, 2016)

studio unit, great location, great price

Rich


----------



## trexmdr (Jun 23, 2016)

PM me please


----------



## trexmdr (Jun 23, 2016)

I would like to accept your offer.


----------



## trexmdr (Jun 23, 2016)

So sorry but I must rescind due to circumstances beyond my control.
BTW and Giants fans this is a great deal and Giants are in town 10th, 11th and 12th playing the Diamondbacks. Don't miss this deal.


----------



## richontug (Jun 24, 2016)

still available!


----------



## richontug (Jun 28, 2016)

bump - still available


----------



## richontug (Jul 2, 2016)

Last chance!
$450 or make an offer!!!!


----------

